# alternative for "wednesday's child is full of woe?"



## teastaigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi,

I think I've seen an alternative -- positive -- version of the old
day-of-the-week poem:

Monday's child is fair of face,
Tuesday's child is full of grace,
Wednesday's child is full of woe, ...

If you have one, I would appreciate hearing it as would my born-on-
Wednesday children!

peace,
teastaigh


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teastaigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Thank you so much! I really like your rhyme.
I modified the bedtime prayer, long ago, to make it more
positive:

Now I lay me down to sleep
I pray the Lord my soul to keep
And in the morning when I wake
I pray a happy day to make

peace,
teastaigh


----------



## Moiby (10 d ago)

teastaigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I've seen an alternative -- positive -- version of the old
> day-of-the-week poem:
> ...


I like to interpret this as Wednesday’s child being able to empathise with others.


----------

